# Also looking to crew with experienced captain to learn ropes and get seatime



## Jake"gone fishing"Block (May 6, 2012)

I am a maritime major and every bit of seatime helps I plan to go offshore and work as a captain and guide one day also I know a plethora of maritime laws i can dock a boat trailer a boat back the trailer clean fish etc. I have very little money but would do everything if someone would like to take me out Ill clean the boat after whatever needs to be done


----------

